# Brandon Saling faces hearing over hate tattoos and criminal record



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

> Although Mixed Martial Arts is the world's fastest growing sport, and accelerating, there is a learning curve to appreciating it. A minority still view it with a jaundiced eye, as capured famously in Ariel Helwani's interview last year with boxing dinosaur Bob Arum.
> 
> "MMA Is Garbage," said Arum. "It’s fans are skinheads. It’s horrible, guys rolling around like homosexuals on the ground ... it is not a sport that shows great, great talent. The guys who throw punches can’t throw a punch to save their ass, when the punches land the guys have no chins. These are not like boxers, they are not trained like boxers."
> 
> ...


Source.

A child raping Nazi...

Isn't it pretty standard to google someone before hiring them?


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

"As you guys know, the policy for Strikeforce and the UFC is that kind of body art and offensive behavior ... is not going to be allowed."

Really? I can think of a few non-white fighters who sport such Tattoos.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Don't like that one bit however does this guy not realize boxing is way dirtier the MMA?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Brown Pride :thumbsup:, White Pride :thumbsdown:


:confused03:

Im not saying this is not worse, but there is a hint of double standard in this...


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

Joabbuac said:


> Brown Pride :thumbsup:, White Pride :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> :confused03:
> ...


While I'm not a huge fan of Cain's tattoo there actually is a huge difference between the two tattoos.

Having an 88 tatoo does not only mean that you are proud to be white...which would be weird by itself but it means that you are a supporter of the biggest genocide in the history of humanity. In many european countries you'd get arrested for such an tattoo. 

It's really far from being a double standard. Cain's tattoo simply means that he is proud of his heritage. Saling's tattoo means he is a fan of adolf hitler and the SS...I don't think it can get any worse than that.

Give Bowling a bonus for getting that low life scum out of the cage as soon as possible


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Its a double standard because if someone just had the tattoo "White Pride" across his chest he would be be allowed to fight in the UFC. 

I accepted this was worse though.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

HaVoK said:


> "As you guys know, the policy for Strikeforce and the UFC is that kind of body art and offensive behavior ... is not going to be allowed."
> 
> Really? I can think of a few non-white fighters who sport such Tattoos.


I can't.




Joabbuac said:


> Brown Pride :thumbsup:, White Pride :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> :confused03:
> ...


Yes, because Neo-Nazisim is totally all about promoting pride in one's heritage and is not about promoting one of the most heinous and violent hate groups in all of mankind.


It's totally a double standard against the poor white man!


The white man can't get no justice around here! 
Nobody is more victimized than the white man in America...IT'S SO TERRIBLE!


I mean, look at all of the black dude's that tote Black Panther tattoos, and no one even says shit to them!

Hell, if a boxer joined the Nation of Islam, it's not like they would try to prevent him from fighting or anything...o wait....that already happened.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes, because Neo-Nazisim is totally all about promoting pride in one's heritage and is not about promoting one of the most heinous and violent hate groups in all of mankind.
> 
> 
> It's totally a double standard against the poor white man!
> ...



ahhhh

Ok....i worried i might get this kind of response, Ill just drop it. I didnt mean to cause offense


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hard to not offend when you defend a racist, child sex offending scumbag to promote some kind of highly questionable agenda that is completely off base in the first place.

There's a clear difference in supremacy vs pride. And it's not grey at all. Therefore, I have no choice to assume anyone who can't see it is just an ignorant bumpkin.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Hard to not offend when you defend a racist, child sex offending scumbag to promote some kind of highly questionable agenda that is completely off base in the first place.
> 
> There's a clear difference in supremacy vs pride. And it's not grey at all. Therefore, I have no choice to assume anyone who can't see it is just an ignorant bumpkin.


Did i defend it? No...i just raise a lesser issue where someone has something "some people" do find offensive, i dont even give sht about the tattoo honestly, but if Dana White is going to say nobody is allowed a tattoo that is seen as offensive then you have to swing it both ways. 

I totally support Salin not fighting on a televised event, he has his beliefs and if he is truly committed to them he will accept that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No you don't. It's not a ******* democracy. It's an elite, privately owned company.

Dana just cut a mullet-toting Mexican for an insensitive, misogynist JOKE. 

But in spite of that, let's all pretend that the overt racist, Nazi toting child sexual abuser is a martyr for victimized white males everywhere.


No one with any sort of education or common sense is going to find Cain's tattoo offensive or believe that he's a supremacist....so those cries aren't going to be entertained.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!



Roflcopter said:


> Hard to not offend when you defend a racist, child sex offending scumbag to promote some kind of highly questionable agenda that is completely off base in the first place.
> 
> There's a clear difference in supremacy vs pride. And it's not grey at all. Therefore, I have no choice to assume anyone who can't see it is just an ignorant bumpkin.


raise01:



Roflcopter said:


> No you don't. It's not a ******* democracy. It's an elite, privately owned company.
> 
> Dana just cut a mullet-toting Mexican for an insensitive, misogynist JOKE.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

No need to comment, Rofl nailed it perfectly. Rep'd for your insight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> No you don't. It's not a ******* democracy. It's an elite, privately owned company.
> 
> Dana just cut a mullet-toting Mexican for an insensitive, misogynist JOKE.
> 
> ...


Clearly you have issues...not directly related to anything im saying, putting words into my mouth and assuming sht about what i mean...im a fukin martyr for trolled forumites everywhere....

All i said was Brown Pride :thumbsup: , White Pride :thumbsdown: Did not even mention the "racist, child sex offending scumbag" yet this is me defending him...?

Maybe i should of quoted this part of the main post so people who just skip down without reading sht properly wont get all confused...



Dana White said:


> (The Ohio State Athletic Commission is) going to launch a full investigation on Monday. So that's where that's at. As you guys know, the policy for Strikeforce and the UFC is that kind of body art and offensive behavior ... is not going to be allowed.


here


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

lutalivre1989 said:


> Having an 88 tatoo does not only mean that *you are proud to be white...which would be weird by itself* but it means that you are a supporter of the biggest genocide in the history of humanity. In many european countries you'd get arrested for such an tattoo.


While I have no, and there should never be, any defense for the nazi support, I dont understand why it is weird to be proud of who you are???

I am 100% Irish, both sets of grandparents born on the island. That makes me 100% white, and I am proud of that! I am proud of who I am, where I come from and my heritage. 

The above paragraph in NO way implies anything other than exactly what it says!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Clearly you have issues...not directly related to anything im saying, putting words into my mouth and assuming sht about what i mean...im a fukin martyr for trolled forumites everywhere....
> 
> All i said was Brown Pride :thumbsup: , White Pride :thumbsdown: Did not even mention the "racist, child sex offending scumbag" yet this is me defending him...?
> 
> ...





No but what you can do is the following

1: Learn reading comprehension skills.

2: Learn how to apply things in context

3: Stop spamming an innocuous thread with your irrelevant excuse for quasi-bigotry. 

Now please apply a tampon to fix the gap in your brain that causes you to have trouble thinking.


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

DanTheJu said:


> While I have no, and there should never be, any defense for the nazi support, I dont understand why it is weird to be proud of who you are???
> 
> I am 100% Irish, both sets of grandparents born on the island. That makes me 100% white, and I am proud of that! I am proud of who I am, where I come from and my heritage.
> 
> The above paragraph in NO way implies anything other than exactly what it says!


I see you're point and respect you're opinion but for me personally I still have to disagree with it. 

I'm probably as white as it gets and I have absolutely no problem with it. I'm satisfied with my life and myself. But I did nothing to accomplish being white and I could not change it even if I wanted to. I'm proud of the things I accomplish in life.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Don't want to get in arguments flaming or insults I see the facts as followed.

If what has been said about the guy is true ( which I am 95% sure it is) this guy is a white supremacist and a horrible person. 

However there is a double standard on the pride in your race or skin color. In the eyes of the public black pride and brown pride is acceptable when white pride would not be. *I think both are horrible as we should focus on the content of the persons character not skin color*. In all honesty I dont like the fact that there is a double standard and when i see someone with a brown pride or black pride tattoo it irritates me a little. Hold all three to the same level I say. But, I certainly will never defend a white supremacist.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> Don't want to get in arguments flaming or insults I see the facts as followed.
> 
> If what has been said about the guy is true ( which I am 95% sure it is) this guy is a white supremacist and a horrible person.
> 
> However there is a double standard on the pride in your race or skin color. In the eyes of the public black pride and brown pride is acceptable when white pride would not be. *I think both are horrible as we should focus on the content of the persons character not skin color*. In all honesty I dont like the fact that there is a double standard and when i see someone with a brown pride or black pride tattoo it irritates me a little. Hold all three to the same level I say. But, I certainly will never defend a white supremacist.


What mma fighters with white pride tattoos have been discriminated against? I'll wait.

Oh and black pride hasn't been a thing since the 70s(go ahead and name the black athletes....in all of their prolific numbers....that have black pride tattoos...again, I'll wait)...but playing the "everyone is out to get me, the white man" card is always fun.


Everyone (completely inapproriately) keeps bringing up this double standard yet I've seen nothing but baseless and paranoid conjecture supporting it.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> What mma fighters with white pride tattoos have been discriminated against? I'll wait.
> 
> Oh and black pride hasn't been a thing since the 70s(go ahead and name the black athletes....in all of their prolific numbers....that have black pride tattoos...again, I'll wait)...but playing the "everyone is out to get me, the white man" card is always fun.
> 
> ...


First I am talking about society in general not just mma. Seccond I am not playing that card at all simply stating that there is a double standard on this particular issue and there are plenty of cases out there as examples.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm listening.

Still waiting for all the terrible discrimination against white nationalists that warranted the bitching in this thread.

It seems some people will take any chance to whine about minorities.



Is it....is it maybe the fact that 99 percent of white nationalists are not only overtly racist, but violently so that causes such a disdain for them? Maybe the power that an overwhelming majority has when they decide they are going to oppress an entire peoples? N-Nah...that's crazy talk.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> I'm listening.
> 
> Still waiting for all the terrible discrimination against white nationalists that warranted the bitching in this thread.
> 
> ...


Ok well here is a stoy of a 13 year old kid who flies the American flag on his bike to school and was ordered to take it down by the principal. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mWdgKyhs30&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

kids sent home because they were wearing American flag t-shirts on Vinci de mayo. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vWCSvljWxU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

A follow up to the story of the 13 year old kid. Very movig to me that all the vets would show up to support him.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po7k5O9LtBo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Edit
Better vid


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Everything else aside this guy is a sex offender of children I want this dude gone. 

Also please be careful about double/triple posting, you can always add to your previous posts using the "edit" tool 

Edit: that is not to say I condone racism but that is secondary as a reason I want him fired.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Everything else aside this guy is a sex offender of children I want this dude gone.
> 
> Also please be careful about double/triple posting, you can always add to your previous posts using the "edit" tool
> 
> Edit: that is not to say I condone racism but that is secondary as a reason I want him fired.


Oh defiantly the guy is horrible and should be gone no doubt. 

Yeah I am on an I phone right now and it is difficult to edit and format when finding and posting youtube links without screwing things up. I can fix it later when at a computer.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> Ok well here is a stoy of a 13 year old kid who flies the American flag on his bike to school and was ordered to take it down by the principal.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mWdgKyhs30&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Oh, silly me. Only whites are American!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> kids sent home because they were wearing American flag t-shirts on Vinci de mayo.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vWCSvljWxU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


And now for the other side of the story.

http://aztlan.net/cinco_de_mayo_disrespect.htm



> Los Angeles, Alta California - May 7, 2010 - (ACN) The anti-Mexican bigotry and racism that has taken root in the state of Arizona has now spilled over into Northern California. A very ugly racial incident occurred during a Cinco de Mayo event at Live Oak High School in the small town of Morgan Hill located just southeast of San Jose. It appears that a group of bigoted White students in cahoots with some racist community members conspired to disrupt the Cinco de Mayo celebration at the school on Wednesday. The festive celebration was being held as a cultural awareness event on behalf of the general student population.
> 
> *The event included festive Mexican decorations and a professional folklorico dance group but unfortunately it also included White racist teachers confiscating Mexican flags from the students. Mexican-American student Laura Ponce, a freshman, reported that a White school administrator had taken away the Mexican flag she was carrying as she was waiting to go home. Laura Ponce also reported that some White football jocks were yelling, "Mexico sucks!" Other Mexican-American students also reported that their flags were taken away.*
> 
> ...


Ah, isn't it great when everyone has an agenda?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Oh, silly me. Only whites are American!


Well he was told to remove it because of racial tensions. Mexican Americans may be offended by the flag.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> And now for the other side of the story.
> 
> http://aztlan.net/cinco_de_mayo_disrespect.htm
> 
> ...




What the students did was horrible however Immature Students and hate groups acting out is alot different than a school principal telling a kid to remove the flag on vetterans day. 

For instance me saying a bunch of racist mexicans attacked a white guy isn't significant but a non racist party taking sides is. 

Also I am not denying that there isn't hate both ways but I am saying there is a double standard that is present in the majority of cases. You asked for a case so I supplied it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> Well he was told to remove it because of racial tensions. Mexican Americans may be offended by the flag.


Mexican Americans have become a an entire race!!





americanfighter said:


> What the students did was horrible however Immature Students and hate groups acting out is alot different than a school principal telling a kid to remove the flag on vetterans day.
> 
> For instance me saying a bunch of racist mexicans attacked a white guy isn't significant but a non racist party taking sides is.
> 
> *Also I am not denying that there isn't hate both ways but I am saying there is a double standard t*hat is present in the majority of cases. You asked for a case so I supplied it.


Are you impaired? Do you seriously not know what a double standard is? A double standard would imply that minority groups are infallible while everyone picks on the poor white man.

What you supplied was not an example of a racial double standard, but a school wanting to avoid another unneeded conflict.

Again, it's easy to go on the Free Republic forums and get a slanted story that makes it seem like everyone is out to get the good ole American boy(what bigotry and closeted racism often leads to), but the real story was this kid wasn't allowed to wear his flag because they were banned.

Period. Kids were complaining because he was infracting upon a rule set when SURPRISE a bunch of arrogant, pompous kids decided to tote American Flags on Cinco De Mayo(because trolling Mexicans on their special day is so funny and original and remember, the white man is ALWAYS the victim!). They banned national flags outright to avoid favouritism and he broke the rule defiantly. 


This was a big story because of people like you always trying to play the victim card. They conveniently left out the fact that all flags were banned and made it seem like they did it just because they liked Mexicans and were being "PC" by catering to the minority. In the end of the day, enough screaming hicks got through that they had to reverse there decision....I wonder if Pablo got to wear his flag too? :confused02:

Mind you, this is a school where very limited free speech is applied. 

Keep them coming though. I'm enjoying this futile and pathetic effort.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> In the end of the day, enough screaming *hicks* got through that they had to reverse there decision....


Way to be overtly racist yourself!

Every race in the world has racists with in it, every race has those who are not. There are double standards all over the world, its just how life is!

I am a white man, and I can say honestly that saying 99% of whites are racist is one of the more racist things I have heard on this forum! My family has never been discriminatory, we were just not raised that way. My grandparents felt the affects of the end of the "Irish Need Not Apply" era. They showed us all how to judge people based on who they are, not where they are from or what they look like. The entire community I grew up in was like that!

With that in mind, the fighter that spurred this conversation, my community would have wanted him dead! Being a child rapist, that is the lowest form of human there is.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't know why any of you waste your time with Roflcopter. His complete inability to recognize points of view outside of his own, combined with how quickly he lowers himself to tossing about personal insults demonstrates his ignorance in spades. A complete and utter waste of time is that man.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't know why any of you waste your time with Roflcopter. His complete inability to recognize points of view outside of his own, combined with how quickly he lowers himself to tossing about personal insults demonstrates his ignorance in spades. A complete and utter waste of time is that man.



Wish i knew that earlier - i dont come on here that much so i did not know him, i tend to take everyones points seriously... discuses them without getting bitchy. 

But since he has previous...ill pick him out as a clown before i start to get into anything in future :laugh:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I'm listening.
> 
> Still waiting for all the terrible discrimination against white nationalists that warranted the bitching in this thread.


While he is not a white nationalist Jeff Monson has caught crap before accusing him of being one. They even suggested his nickname was a reference to it.

Thankfully those times have passed and people now realize it was a bunch of Brazilians who gave him the nickname and he is just an ardent believer in "the government is out to get us" (whether you believe it or not). The point still stands, he did have issues based on rumors and perception alone. 

With all of that said, understand this, my post was not to argue against you, just point out that the mere accusations caused Jeff Monson issues.

And seriously, did NO ONE in all of Zuffa google Saling?


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

Do people really not see the difference between someone having a Hail Hitler tattoo, and a brown pride tattoo or are we just are arguing for arguments sake? 

Because I'm pretty sure Cain would be cool hanging out with a person of any race, while someone with neo-nazi affiliation would not be. Thus the double standard.

Anyway the guy also has sexually abused children, so excuse me if I don't shed a tear for the injustice.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Mexican Americans have become a an entire race!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The double standard is amongst the neutral public. There are racist on both sides but when a so called non-racist party caves in to one side to avoid conflict instead of supporting the rights of both sides yeah that is a double standard. 

What's so sacred about a Mexican holiday in the US that you can't display the flag in the US? 

Shut up about the white man operated shit you are completely turning my argument into something it's not.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Sovereign said:


> Do people really not see the difference between someone having a Hail Hitler tattoo, and a brown pride tattoo or are we just are arguing for arguments sake?
> 
> Because I'm pretty sure Cain would be cool hanging out with a person of any race, while someone with neo-nazi affiliation would not be. Thus the double standard.
> 
> Anyway the guy also has sexually abused children, so excuse me if I don't shed a tear for the injustice.


Argument is not about him. Everyone has said this guy is a racist a horrible person and should go to hell. The thread turned into an argument about a double standard in society in a situation like not being able to display an American flag because of the fear that it might offend mexicans.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't know why any of you waste your time with Roflcopter. His complete inability to recognize points of view outside of his own, combined with how quickly he lowers himself to tossing about personal insults demonstrates his ignorance in spades. A complete and utter waste of time is that man.


Wish I would have know before I started. I am out then.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

be proud of what you accomplish, skin color has no meaning.

imo.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

DanTheJu said:


> Way to be overtly racist yourself!
> 
> Every race in the world has racists with in it, every race has those who are not. There are double standards all over the world, its just how life is!
> 
> ...


Hick is not a racial slur. In fact, hick does not even connote race but rather a sub-culture. Try again.

Secondly, do not misquote me and learn to read.



cdtcpl said:


> While he is not a white nationalist Jeff Monson has caught crap before accusing him of being one. They even suggested his nickname was a reference to it.
> 
> Thankfully those times have passed and people now realize it was a bunch of Brazilians who gave him the nickname and he is just an ardent believer in "the government is out to get us" (whether you believe it or not). The point still stands, he did have issues based on rumors and perception alone.
> 
> ...



Monson looks like a skinhead. He looks flat out like a thug. But regardless of that, he's had employment in ZUFFA and no serious backlash has been taken against him at all...so that's exceptionally weak.

More thousands of pages have been wasted crying about Cain's tattoo than that ******* weirdo's.




americanfighter said:


> The double standard is amongst the neutral public. There are racist on both sides but when a so called non-racist party caves in to one side* to avoid conflict instead of supporting the rights of both sides yeah that is a double standard. *
> 
> What's so sacred about a Mexican holiday in the US that you can't display the flag in the US?
> 
> Shut up about the white man operated shit you are completely turning my argument into something it's not.



Again, it would help if you had the ability to read. Mexicans were banned from displaying their national flag and had their flags confiscated. So much for the "neutral public". Please tell me, when national news stations are deliberately and grossly slanting stories, omitting pertinent details and skewing the truth to make it look like the white man has to bend over backwards to cater to minorities...I don't really see that as a neutral public. I see that as blatantly biased and to a lesser extent undercover racism and scare tactics.


Also, I'm not sure you know how a school works, but generally bullying is not allowed. So in the case where a bunch of snobby, pompous kids decide they are going to organize a mass anti-Mexican protest on Cinco De Mayo, it's going to cause problems and most importantly, it's going to be disruptive and something the school wants to squash immediately.


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

on a side note from the Saling case (in which there is clearly no defending a man who has a conviction as a sex offender and neo-nazi tattoos)
whats everybodys thoughts on a white skinhead fighting in a cage with WHITE PRIDE tattooed in huge letters across his chest? it would create abit of a talking point wouldn't it?


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't know why any of you waste your time with Roflcopter. His complete inability to recognize points of view outside of his own, combined with how quickly he lowers himself to tossing about personal insults demonstrates his ignorance in spades. A complete and utter waste of time is that man.


quoted for truth


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

wesshaw1985 said:


> on a side note from the Saling case (in which there is clearly no defending a man who has a conviction as a sex offender and neo-nazi tattoos)
> whats everybodys thoughts on a white skinhead fighting in a cage with WHITE PRIDE tattooed in huge letters across his chest? it would create abit of a talking point wouldn't it?


I'd imagine it would cause as much as incessant bitching as Cain's tattoos. 
Pages and pages.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't know why any of you waste your time with Roflcopter. His complete inability to recognize points of view outside of his own, combined with how quickly he lowers himself to tossing about personal insults demonstrates his ignorance in spades. A complete and utter waste of time is that man.


Speaking of waste of time, I don't know why you come in here with nothing to say but an attempt to slander me. Get over yourself.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

There was a whole article on this awhile back. Fascinating stuff. Go watch Romper Stomper, American History X, Malcolm X, it's all prevalent around the world. The crazy thing is I think I've met all people off all cultures and I can say this there are sour apples in every ethnical group, but majority are koo as long as you give em respects. It's that simple. 

All everybody needs to do is blaze and watch the space channel. I'm dead serious once they realize how much more there is to us as human beings living on this beautiful planet Earth they'll realize how trivial and innocuous racism is and this is coming from a guy who is mildly racist...hah...hah. I have preconceived notions of certain groups, but I know better than to judge em.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Speaking of waste of time, I don't know why you come in here with nothing to say but an attempt to slander me. Get over yourself.


That'd be because you're an arse who deserves to be called on his BS. I can understand that you disagree with what you might deem weak points, and you may even be right as to their lack of merit. But you can't seem to be able to debate or refute those points without first calling into question the intelligence of others. You're jumping all over people who have in no way jumped on you. You're an ass-hat, and I'm here to tell you that you're an ass-hat. So, deal with it, ass-hat.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Been in this situation before so to diffuse all this negativity...

Watch Dave Chappelle at his finest as white/black supremacist Clayton Bigsby.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

This thread needs more arguing over hypothetical double standards.


Anyway, Bellator also had this guy on one of their cards. And it seems like he's fought in quite a few states. I'm just a bit surprised, because I know commissions ask applicants for fight licenses about criminal history, and say character is a factor in their decision.

So either he told the truth, and a package of forcing someone under 13 to have sex and domestic violence doesn't disqualify you, *OR* commissions are really big on the honor system and nobody checks to see if you lied.

I guess he could have told them he turned his life around, but if he actually had, you'd think he'd get rid of the tattoos. Plus, he had the domestic violence case after he got out of prison, so it's not like he reformed in prison and has been squeaky clean since then.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That'd be because you're an arse who deserves to be called on his BS. I can understand that you disagree with what you might deem weak points, and you may even be right as to their lack of merit. But you can't seem to be able to debate or refute those points without first calling into question the intelligence of others. You're jumping all over people who have in no way jumped on you. You're an ass-hat, and I'm here to tell you that you're an ass-hat. So, deal with it, ass-hat.


If someone tries to argue that 1 + 1 = 7....they clearly aren't very intelligent.

Same thing.


And again, if you don't have an opinion worth my time, I really don't want to hear you..ie that means actually staying on topic and not these unprovoked ad hominem attacks on myself.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Update:



> After a brief investigation, Brandon Saling's license has been revoked by the Ohio Athletic Commission and New Jersey State Athletic Control Board.
> 
> OAC executive director Bernie Profato told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that Saling (8-6 MMA, 0-1 SF) violated administrative statutes when he lied about his criminal background on an application for a fight license.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Not sure what to think of this. On one hand everyone has a right to their opinion, even neo-nazis and other unpleasant people but on the other hand I really can't stand them. I'm usually very tolerant when it comes to stuff like this (e.g. people who wear Che Guevara shirts or red stars) but nazis really piss me off to no end. Don't know, might just be because I'm German and my Grandpa told me stories from back then.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He won't get licensed again because he's a criminal and society relegates those people to 10/hr manual labor jobs.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

His license got revoked *shocked face*

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/3/6/2849849/convicted-sex-offender-brandon-saling-license-revoked



> Brandon Saling's Fighter License Revoked For Failure To Disclose Past Sex Crime, Domestic Violence Charges
> by Brent Brookhouse on Mar 6, 2012 4:25 PM EST in Strikeforce News
> 
> TWEET
> ...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> His license got revoked *shocked face*
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/3/6/2849849/convicted-sex-offender-brandon-saling-license-revoked



awww so sad when that happens :bye02:


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Having a Tattoo saying white pride - Should be OK, but it isn't. It is considered OK to have "brown pride" tattooed on you, and thus the same standard should apply. Unfortunatly, 99% of people who have a white pride tattoo have it for its racist implications. Hopefully in the future this will no longer be the case, but as it stands, white pride tattoos are a terrible idea.

Having tattoos with Nazi meanings - Having tattoos supporting the greatest war crime in history and the perpetrator of said crimes is just silly. Is he really in favor of the gassing of 6 million jews? I doubt it. It is just a stupid idea of an angry and confused young man. I think a lot of the people with Nazi related tattoos probably don't have that much of an idea of what the Nazi's actually stood for, and instead is just an expression of their hatred for other races. All that being said, Nazi related tattoos are completely unnacceptable and no pro sports league should permit an athlete with these tats.

Kidnapping and raping underage girls - Are you ******* kidding me? This guy shouldn't be allowed to work anywhere but Mcdonalds, whilst wearing a T-Shirt saying "Pedophile. Beware." Strikeforce seriosly fucked up here. It doesn't matter how good a fighter this guy is, boot him out of the organisation quickly.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> He won't get licensed again because he's a criminal and society relegates those people to 10/hr manual labor jobs.


Are we to feel sorry for this guy? Or anybody else who refuses to live by the laws of society?

You do realize that he and his buddy, both 18 or older, kidnapped a 12 year old and a 13 year old girl and raped them. This will surely have lasting affects on those 2 girls that I can not, and would not want to, comprehend. Those 2 girls lives will NEVER be normal, and they may never be able to trust any men that may come into their lives.

So with that in mind, should we as a society just accept that he went to jail and afford him all the opportunities that everybody else in society are afforded? I vote NO!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Brydon said:


> *Having a Tattoo saying white pride - Should be OK, but it isn't. *It is considered OK to have "brown pride" tattooed on you, and thus the same standard should apply. Unfortunatly, 99% of people who have a white pride tattoo have it for its racist implications. Hopefully in the future this will no longer be the case, but as it stands, white pride tattoos are a terrible idea.
> 
> Having tattoos with Nazi meanings - Having tattoos supporting the greatest war crime in history and the perpetrator of said crimes is just silly. Is he really in favor of the gassing of 6 million jews? I doubt it. It is just a stupid idea of an angry and confused young man. I think a lot of the people with Nazi related tattoos probably don't have that much of an idea of what the Nazi's actually stood for, and instead is just an expression of their hatred for other races. All that being said, Nazi related tattoos are completely unnacceptable and no pro sports league should permit an athlete with these tats.
> 
> Kidnapping and raping underage girls - Are you ******* kidding me? This guy shouldn't be allowed to work anywhere but Mcdonalds, whilst wearing a T-Shirt saying "Pedophile. Beware." Strikeforce seriosly fucked up here. It doesn't matter how good a fighter this guy is, boot him out of the organisation quickly.


I'm still looking for proof behind this idiotic idea for an alleged double standard.


I'd imagine, like I said, if a white athlete, he'd incur just as much incessant bitching as Cain did for his Brown Pride tattoo....but it's a joke to even act like Cain's tattoo is normal. You don't see shit like that typically.


With the few white fighters that have something like that, it's usually the fact that they are admitted racists and accompany that with Nazi imagery that pisses people off.

But then again anyone too simple to understand the difference between a minority toting a phrase used during a time where historically, they were treated like second rate citizens, and emphasizes growth of the race being compared to a phrase that has been historically associated with these guys










should probably just smash their keyboards over their heads repeatedly and see if they somehow gain the ability to think.







DanTheJu said:


> Are we to feel sorry for this guy? Or anybody else who refuses to live by the laws of society?
> 
> You do realize that he and his buddy, both 18 or older, kidnapped a 12 year old and a 13 year old girl and raped them. This will surely have lasting affects on those 2 girls that I can not, and would not want to, comprehend. Those 2 girls lives will NEVER be normal, and they may never be able to trust any men that may come into their lives.
> 
> So with that in mind, should we as a society just accept that he went to jail and afford him all the opportunities that everybody else in society are afforded? I vote NO!


I don't recall expressing any empathy for this man whatsoever...so...


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I'm still looking for proof behind this idiotic idea for an alleged double standard.
> 
> 
> 
> But then again anyone too simple to understand the difference between a minority toting a phrase used during a time where historically, they were treated like second rate citizens, and emphasizes growth of the race being compared to a phrase that has been historically associated with these guys


Are you ****** kidding me? 










taken from the US census bureau.


Even though the nation is roughly 70% white, that doesnt account for the multiracial white americans, which would be around 3% of those.

The laws put in place to protect minorities from racism is racist ITSELF.

Explain why BET (Black Entertainment Tv) was allowed but when a company tried to make WET (White Entertainment Tv), they were not allowed to because it was "racist". 

Explain why business' are required to hire a minority over a white person, to prove they are not racist, when it could simply come down to who is more qualified. When you go to a macdonalds and it is full of black people/mexicans working there, THAT IS WHY.

Why is it ok for black people to say "cracker", which originated from the word "crack" because of when white people "cracked the whip", but for a white man to say N*****, it is racist.




What i am trying to get across is there is so many laws in this country trying to prevent racism against minorities that it actually gives minorities more rights than the majority which is unconstitutional in itself.

The only way for racism to stop is for people to change WILLINGLY. It can not be forced, and the only laws that can be enforced are the laws that effect and pertain EVERYONE, not just the minorities or the majority. That is the only "constitutional" way to stop it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ooooh! A big unnecessary graph of irrelevant information! You got me there!

Oh, and probably because BET was founded in 1980, which was like...maybe 10 years after blacks had gained civil rights, and they felt they needed a network that would prominently display them on television....seeing as, according to your fancy little graph there, they are a mere 15 percent of the population on average.

Also, I attempted to humor you despite your absolute complete lack of intellect and research this so called shut down of White Entertainment Television...guess, what...it's F***ING FICTIONAL. If you had any smidgen of intellectual ******* curiosity, you'd realize that when you read news on "The Spoof" it's probably not ******* real. No REAL company would make a White Entertainment Television....it's entirely redundant, would only appeal to overt racists, and the Country Music Channel already exists.

After that, I could explain why affirmative action exists, (the idea is very simple, actually, albeit controversial) but that would simply be a waste of time considering anyone with any desire not be an ignorant bumpkin can simply do the research himself. Which....albeit may be a little MORE difficult when you have a closed-mind as a result of living in such a historically WARM, OPEN MINDED, and PROGRESSIVE city such as Memphis, Tennessee....not sarcasm...obviously.

Again, more paranoid delusions. Please do me a favour and report to your boss that a black man called you cracker....if he says "It's okay Jim! That's not racist, it's okay!" I'll personally organize a "Free the white man" campaign across America for the injustices committed against them.

Here in civilization, that black man would be fired. Shocking!

Here in the real world, a professional black man hasn't called a white man cracker and escaped with his head in.....ever. But wait, a comedian said it! That must mean that it's universally okay for blacks to say cracker! A white comedian might say that n-word....but then some black people might be offended by it so he'll shy away. Why might he be offended by it?!!? You ask?!?! Maybe because when he was 7 years old he was marching down the streets with his family and white people were shouting at him while throwing rocks, bricks and spitting at him...then they got sprayed by fire hoses! Maybe it strikes a little more to home with him then a "slur" used against whites to indicate that their ancestors were dominant over them?
Nah! Seems far-fetched.

But wait! I do remember a white comedian using the word! 




Oh wait! That's not a joke! That's a racial tirade and he even threw in a lynching reference to boot! Poor white man....no one understands his sense of humor. 

And look at the racist black people getting away with calling him a cracker. They didn't even report that in the story! It's biased I tell you!

But um...nice irrelevant rant there. Now we can actually go back to the issue at hand instead of you closeted racists grasping at straws.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I suggest you all stay civil, I see where this is going and it won't end well for any of you.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

As a ****** (blonde hair, blue eyes even) I have ZERO problem with other races having tats like "brown pride" or even the slightly-racist "affirmative action" movement - which was used poorly as an example by xxpillowxxjp.


But if I ever saw someone with a white pride tattoo, I would instantly think he was a trashy racist POS and would consider hate-criming his face off. Anyone who defends it as being in-equal is racist, incredibly naive or just arguing for the sake of arguing.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> As a ****** (blonde hair, blue eyes even) I have ZERO problem with other races having tats like "brown pride" or even the slightly-racist "affirmative action" movement - which was used poorly as an example by xxpillowxxjp.
> 
> 
> But if I ever saw someone with a white pride tattoo, I would instantly think he was a trashy racist POS and would consider hate-criming his face off. Anyone who defends it as being in-equal is racist, incredibly naive or just arguing for the sake of arguing.


I would somewhat agree with this statement. Although both Brown and White Pride tattoos could at least be theoretically considered to have the same basis the fact that White Pride tattos carry such a strong stigma attached to them that you basically your accepting that upon yourself. If you know and everyone does that society is going to view you as a racist than choosing to accept that stigma means you have to agree with the beliefs your being labeled with.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Affirmative action is a counter-racism legislation. It's not racist inherently. Sometimes it sucks for whites, and honestly I think the methodology is excruciatingly flawed, but in and of itself, it's not racist.

I honestly don't like affirmative action, I think there's much more positive things that can be done to try to reverse the negative effects of slavery and pre-civil rights than just giving blacks jobs and education spots on a first-come first-serve basis.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

<<proud to be white...which would be weird by itself>> 

<<Cain's tattoo simply means that he is proud of his heritage>>. 

The Nazi stuff is offensive for sure, but it's "weird" to be proud of White heritage, but OK to be proud of Hispanic heritage?? :confused02:


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> As a ****** (blonde hair, blue eyes even) I have ZERO problem with other races having tats like "brown pride" or even the slightly-racist "affirmative action" movement - which was used poorly as an example by xxpillowxxjp.
> 
> 
> But if I ever saw someone with a white pride tattoo, I would instantly think he was a trashy racist POS and would consider hate-criming his face off. Anyone who defends it as being in-equal is racist, incredibly naive or just arguing for the sake of arguing.


You're not proud of your heritage, but have ZERO problem with other races being proud of theirs? Weak. Everyone is entitled to be proud of their heritage as long as they don't hate people of other heritages.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

mastodon2222 said:


> You're not proud of your heritage, but have ZERO problem with other races being proud of theirs? Weak. Everyone is entitled to be proud of their heritage as long as they don't hate people of other heritages.



My heritage isnt innocent enough to be proud of and I acknowledge that. And "white pride" does imply a lot of hate mongering.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

mastodon2222 said:


> You're not proud of your heritage, but have ZERO problem with other races being proud of theirs? Weak. Everyone is entitled to be proud of their heritage as long as they don't hate people of other heritages.


I think he was more pointing out that the association is what matters. Hitler didnt invent the swastika, he just adopted it as a symbol. It is just associated as a symbol of hate due to the historical context in which it became the most infamous. Saying something like white pride is not neccesarily a racist comment, but that is how it is almost always going to be taken.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Ooooh! A big unnecessary graph of irrelevant information! You got me there!
> 
> Oh, and probably because BET was founded in 1980, which was like...maybe 10 years after blacks had gained civil rights, and they felt they needed a network that would prominently display them on television....seeing as, according to your fancy little graph there, they are a mere 15 percent of the population on average.
> 
> ...


People are still bothering with this goof? Was my warning about his complete and utter inability to accept or even entertain the opinions of others not clear? Is it not obvious that he cannot help but act a smarmy, condescending turd whenever someone doesn't subscribe to his take on the world? Run... run quickly, before the blob of douchiness envelops us all!

Unless you'd much rather stick around and be dubbed a racist purely because you disagree. Because, you know, that's how things work in this guy's world.


----------

